# Panorama Bildscroll



## haldjo1 (8. September 2003)

Hi,
Ich suche ein Script um ein Panoramabild ständig von rechts nach links durch durchs Bild scrollen zu lassen, allerdings sollte es nicht wie bei dem marquee-Befehl immer ganz durch scrollen und dann von vorne anfangen, sondern es sollte sich immer wie ein band wiederholen, sodass keine Lücken entstehen. 

Ich hoffe dass ich mich klar ausgedrückt habe, andernfalls bitte nachfragen. 

MfG Haldjo1


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. September 2003)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter:

```
<table style="background:url(gutnacht.gif);"width="380"height="150"id="panorama">
<tr><td >&amp;nbsp;</td></tr>
</table>
...............
<script language="Javascript" type="text/JavaScript">
<!--
x=4;
i=1;
function move()
{
if(!document.getElementById){return;}
document.getElementById('panorama').style.backgroundPosition=x*i;
setTimeout('move()',10);
i++;
}
window.onload=move;
//-->
</script>
```
der Tabelle musst du nur das entsprechende Bild als Hintergrund verpassen und die gewünschten Abmaße geben.
Das Skript verschiebt dann die Position des Hintergrundbildes....


----------



## Horusab (9. September 2003)

Ich hab schon mehrere Java Applets diesbezüglich gesehen.
Such ma mit google, dann findste sicher eins.
mfg horusab


----------



## haldjo1 (9. September 2003)

@ fatalus, Vielen Dank das ist genau das was ich gesucht hab!
@ Horusab, Ich habe schon bei google gesucht aber irgendwann aufgegeben da ich nicht das richtige gefunden hab.


----------



## Horusab (9. September 2003)

ok.
falls du es trotzdem mal damit versuchen willst:
http://javaboutique.internet.com/  hat gute applets für alles mögliche

mfg horusab

//EDIT//
jetz reichts aba, jetz hab ich 4mal den falschen link gepostet ^^
tippen sollte man können


----------

